# RS6 Recaro seats ... do they come in sunshine beige?



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

I would like to put RS6 seats in my Passat W8 but I need to know if they ever came (in the USA) in sunshine beige?


----------



## B5.Jackson (Mar 2, 2015)

I posted something similar to this this morning. Now I see you are looking for that color. Do RS6 Recaros fit in W8's? I also have a W8. And today I decided I wanted to make it what I call a RSW8. So I'm researching what RS6 parts fit on our cars.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

I'm wanting to do the same. I've been told the brakes and seats will fit. I'm researching if anything else will fit. What color is your interior?


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Recaro*

You are looking for Recaro's "Style" model, which were available in many colors.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Thanks, but does it have the air bags and electronics the same as the factory seats?


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

bump.


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

1) Recaro's were not an option on the North American C5 S6 or RS6, Europe and Rest of World only.
2) Sunsine beige was not an interior colour in an Audi that I'm aware of, certainly not the C5. The C5 beige was called melange and did come in both Sport and Comfort models. Not sure how well melange would match your interior.
3) The S6 and RS6 had only two interior colour choices, black and Napa Silver (pictured above)


----------

